# Meow! (That means hello!)



## Duchess (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi there!

I'm Duchess, I'm 30-years-old and live in Columbus, OH. I currently live in a mid-sized townhouse with a roommate and my two girls, Tigger and Pooh.

Tigger and Pooh are sisters, from the same litter. They are currently approx. 8-years-old and are both pound kitties.

Tigger is a fat, orange fluffball and the running joke is that she's a few sandwiches short of a picnic. Actually, if there's such a thing as kitty autism, she has it. She has no sense of time, location or just about anything else, but she's still a sweetheart. She has a very sweet little kitten face and the only thing she remembers from day to day is mealtime. 

She's not declawed, but the only thing she's ever scratched is the carpet (not furniture; only carpet patches). She likes to get up on the bed with me at night and purr/knead/drool on my shirt for awhile (I’m her momma) before she goes to sleep. Had we not taken her, she'd still have found a home in a heartbeat.

Pooh, however, is Rosemary's baby's cat. She's a lean, gray tiger-stripped kitty and her previous owners had her front paws declawed after she apparently drew pints of blood on several occasions. When a baby was introduced into the household, the owners were worried that she'd hurt it, so they took both cats to the pound (oddly enough, while she doesn't actually ACT like she gets lonely, Pooh is very upset when separated from Tigger), and we ended up with them (we don't believe that just because an animal has maniacally homicidal tendencies that's any reason not to pick them!).

Actually, since we’ve had her (about 7 years), she’s gotten better in her ‘old age’ (the last 3 years or so) and will now sleep on my legs, at night, and occasionally get up on my lap while I’m on the laptop and purr/knead/drool on me for a few minutes before curling up and going to sleep. She’s not quite out of Satan’s hands, yet, but 2 of the 3 6’s on her little head have been erased, I think…

Neither of them are overly affectionate or like to be held, but I love ‘em anyway. They’re my girls.

As for myself, I’m a technology editor with a large publishing company, but I was previously an English teacher. In my free time, I’m a movie buff, I sew and I like to work with computer graphics.

It is a great pleasure to meet you all! :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! 

And thanks for one of the funniest introductions I've ever read.  

I am staff to four. And that's it. I swear. No more. 8O


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Duchess (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks, guys!

And I'm glad you liked it, marie73! All of it is honest truth.

I did forget to mention that my roommate calls them "Monk and Rainman."

I explained about Tigger having kitty autism (hence the 'Rainman' reference), but I didn't mention that Pooh is just a bit OCD.

She'll climb into the litterbox and spend almost 20 minutes smoothing out the litter (whether she actually has to use it or not). She'll also wait until after her sister has used the box and run right in after her to smooth over the litter. She likes it to be perfectly flat... :crazy

I call them nutballs on a regular basis. "WHAT are you DOING, you little nutball?!"


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, your nutballs sound delightfully fun. I know my own are very entertaining. Like you, I also love movies and sewing.
See you around the site,
Heidi


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Duchess! I enjoyed reading about your "devil's spawn" kitties! I had a pair at one time with some "interesting" traits also, and I loved them dearly...even the one who disliked me intensely! I have a sweet little girl now, a Balinese, who thinks it's essential to scratch the litter box, the walls, the vacuum cleaner, ....well, the entire hall and its contents....to make certain she has done a thorough job of covering! 

Welcome to the three of you. I'll be looking forward to your posts.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Welcome Duchess. You will love it here on the forum. Your kitties sound delightful.*


----------



## IsaacsMom (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm new too - welcome! Love the names you chose for your girls


----------



## Duchess (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi there, pleased to meet you!

Actually, I didn't choose the names of my girls. Both cats are pound kitties and those are the names the shelter folks gave them (I guess the previous owners didn't bother to let them know what the cat's names were before that....)


----------



## IsaacsMom (Dec 29, 2007)

They did good at the pound then! When we got Isaac from the SPCA he was being called 'Skeeter1'....


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! Sounds like things are very interesting at your place!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and Welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the Incredible Four and the big girl Freesia


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, your kitties sound great.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Your kitties are adorable in the avatar & so funny of your description of them. Anyways welcome aboard Duchess


----------

